# New to site---help with bottle descriptions



## rwood00ab (Jan 3, 2016)

I am so grateful to have discovered this site. I have approx. 20 bottles I received from my mom who collected during the 60's and 70's. I realize they are probably just basic bottles that she collected for the color or style, but I'd love to be able to compile a description list to pass along to my girls one day.  Here is the first one--it is a Buffalo Mineral Water bottle. The color is light pink/peach. It has no markings on the bottom, but there is some type of indentation on the side that could be from when it was made. (Sorry if this is obvious--don't know anything about bottles  Sorry about the pics...not sure why they are rotating when uploading. 





[


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi again. 
That is most certainly one of the reproductions thought to have been made in Italy in the 1970's. While similar form, size and embossing did have bottles to be molded after, the color did not exist on the authentic turn of the last century bottles. They also made them in turquoise and light amber, the last especially has fooled many collectors.
Hare's a good read for you on the history. http://www.fohbc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/BuffaloGirls_BE_NovDec2011.pdf


----------



## rwood00ab (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay...great to know.


----------



## Dan102 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello all, I have found 3 bottles that are @ 14" tall and one of them had the Abbot Laboratory on the bottle.  They are brown in color and two are similar but one is shaped different.  I am not a bottle collector and I am wanting to sell these. Two of them still have something in them, what? I don't know. But like I said I have 3 big bottles @14"'s and one that is about 8" tall and it's says Sharp& Dohme on the bottom it says US PATTON D-140-937 on the front it says spasaver. Anyone interested can e-mail me at danielebush@att.net  and I'll get you some pics. Thanks


----------

